# Volkswaffe



## beaupower32 (Feb 20, 2011)

Words can not describe the awsomeness of the flying punch bug!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk52tDKELdQ_


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 20, 2011)

Gotta love it!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 20, 2011)

Video not available...


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 20, 2011)

INteresting concept.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds and looks too good to be true to me. I think it's a hoax.
What aircraft could and would carry a VW to such an altitude, and then release it? 
Common sense, that's all.
Just imagine the Luftwaffe bombarding London with Beetles? *giggle*


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow. Just.....wow. Never would've figured the VW as being able to generate enough lift to get past the "lead balloon" stage into (at least) the glider stage.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 20, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> Wow. Just.....wow. Never would've figured the VW as being able to generate enough lift to get past the "lead balloon" stage into (at least) the glider stage.



Precisely. That's why I think it's a hoax. It just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 20, 2011)

Of course its not real. It is a comic video.


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 20, 2011)

lol, yep, I just posted it to have some fun, deffently not real at all...........or is it


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 20, 2011)

Yep...it's made up and I love it!

There's about 5 videos that I know of, showing different "Volkswaffe" bugs in action.

The Documentary, the attack (and interview) on a B-17 formation, the over-flight of a city and two "secret test" videos


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2011)

'Giggle'. Quite well done though! The last bit of footage is almost certainly 'adapted' from actual film of the 'Upkeep' (bouncing bomb) trials.


----------



## Erich (Feb 20, 2011)

there was talk in spring of 45 to unleash a horde of Opels from a higher altitude onto the rear of B-17 formations in a mass suicide attack, this was in regards to replacing the needed Bf 109G and K for the defense in the east. the Opels were suppose to be filled with explosives in the area where the engine was housed.........


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 20, 2011)

The "Failed Test" footage of the Volkwaffe bug plunging into the ground is actually taken from actual footage of a P-51D that was hit by flak. If you see the actual combat footage, the P-51D pilot barely makes it out and into the silk before hitting the ground...

It would be great to see them make more Volkwaffe clips


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 20, 2011)

Heh...knowing Hitler's mental state, this had a certain plausible element to it...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL! Good find.


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 20, 2011)

that was funny!


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 20, 2011)

Huh? Flying saucers? Antigravity? I'm not following you, Mike......<drool>


----------

